# Line and Backing Questions



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I have an Allen Kracken reel being shipped to me and am looking for advice on line and backing.

For line, I'm leaning to Scientific Anglers on account of the braided core. Any recommendations in an 8 weight primarily for redfish? I'll also be occasionally using wire leaders for Spanish macks and kingfish at the jetties plus looking at tossing larger flies for Wisconsin muskies and northerns in the summer. Do any of you go up to a 9 or 10 weight line on an 8 weight rod (Redington Predator) to throw heavier flies? 

Allen advertises the Kraken 3 for 200 yds of 30 lb backing with 8 weight line. I'm guessing that going with 50 lb Power Pro for backing, I could still get at least 200 yds and still have enough to get a heavier fly line.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Why don't you just buy a 10 weight instead of trying to make an 8 weight one... Can I be there when a Spanish mac rips the spool off your rod?...

Good SA line for redfish? How about SA redfish line. I think you need to visit your local flyshop to get your head straight. Support local.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

I got 50 yds of 30lb standard backing (black backing as a "oh sh!t" marker" and at least another 300 yards (may have been closer to 500 total) of 50 pound power pro on my WLx 9/10 (similar capacity to the Kraken 3). So if you leave out a bit you shouldn't have any trouble over lining... Usually depends more on if the rod can handle it or not. Just make sure to wind on the power pro under tension and crisscross it to keep it from burying in itself. Having a helper makes this pretty easy. I wound my backing while sitting on the floor of my apartment after I had moved all the furniture out. Took me a while to say the least.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

200 yds is plenty for macks but if you hook into a king or a big jack you might be in trouble alot will depend on the conditions.im not one for over lining you can throw big enough flies with an 8wt in the surf muskies i have no clue.if you want 10wt power i would suggest buying a 10wt also.i use a older orvis v 7/9 thats backed with 250 yds of gel and ive never come close to being spooled even standing on the beach.i also would go with a sinking or intermediate when in the surf. Rio redfish taper is superb.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*New to fly fishing, not fishing*



Billy Baroo said:


> Why don't you just buy a 10 weight instead of trying to make an 8 weight one... *Can I be there when a Spanish mac rips the spool off your rod?...*
> 
> Good SA line for redfish? How about SA redfish line. I think you need to visit your local flyshop to get your head straight. Support local.


You might have a long wait on that one; A king or a crevalle may do it, but even then, you'll probably hear me screaming your name in exhaltation. 

Thanks for all the replies. Fedora, that's the info I was looking for.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good advice from Fishing Fedora....

As he mentioned, be careful about spooling the PowerPro backing.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Unbound said:


> you'll probably hear me screaming your name in exhaltation.


The ladies do it all the time....good luck to you.


----------



## I.Fish.Hard (Mar 20, 2013)

Unbound said:


> I have an Allen Kracken reel being shipped to me and am looking for advice on line and backing.
> 
> For line, I'm leaning to Scientific Anglers on account of the braided core. Any recommendations in an 8 weight primarily for redfish? I'll also be occasionally using wire leaders for Spanish macks and kingfish at the jetties plus looking at tossing larger flies for Wisconsin muskies and northerns in the summer. Do any of you go up to a 9 or 10 weight line on an 8 weight rod (Redington Predator) to throw heavier flies?
> 
> ...


That 8 Redington will absolutely collapse under a 9-10 line... Especially a redfish tapered line. Pony up and buy a ten if you need a ten.

Forget the Power Pro. Just go with regular ole Dacron.

Also, never trust any man that wears a fedora. Especially if he wears it fishing, and even more so if he puts it in his handle on a fishing website.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Aww come on!! That's a low blow.

It is/was a Columbia PFG fedora, if that counts for something. Had to retire it last year due to sun rot.


----------

